# Bond-America ultimate sweater knitting machine extensions.



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi,

I bought the Bond-America ultimate sweater knitting machine deluxe a few years ago but haven't used it yet. Recently I've learned these knitting machines aren't being made anymore! Correct me if I'm wrong but it is my understanding that with the extension that comes in the deluxe version I should be able to knit up to a size 3XL sweater. If true that's not adequate for my needs which leads to my question: how many extension kits would I need to be able to knit a sweater on the knitting machine up to size 5 or 6XL or larger?

I'd appreciate any input on this matter as soon as possible so I can buy an extension kit or kits before they are sold out and unavailable for purchase.

blosom


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have that machine and the extensions.... with both extensions on, the machine bed is 54" long. That is a big area to move the carriage back and forth. I have made blankets on mine with the extensions, using the entire length....took a lot of energy. If you put more than one set on, you would need a really long table. Plus the use of the extensions makes the needle bed a little unstable. Something they don't advertise. I have not used mine since we moved, it is still packed up, about 4 years now, I prefer my metal bed machines. I don't know if you can still get the extension now or not. Measure out the 54" with something to give you a visual of the size you would be working with. You might need to alter a pattern of an extra, extra large sweater to be able to make it on the machine with one set of extensions. Good luck.


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you for your response! It was very helpful!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Depends on yarn and gauge. You can get sweaters as wide as you like if you knit them sideways


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow wee, a 54" needle bed, how many needles on it?


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You need to knit up a swatch from each yarn you want to use, and try different keyplates until you find the right texture (not knit too tightly, so that it feels stiff, or too loose so that it feels really limp) for your garment(s). Once you have that, you can determine what your gauge is, and how many needles you will need for the width of the front + a bit of ease. Then you will be able to figure out how many extensions you need to add to have that many needles.

It would probably be less expensive to buy a used machine or two on eBay, Craig's list, or any other places in your area that people post items for sale. You'd be surprised how many people have bought these machines and never used them, and end up selling them at very low prices. Plus, you'd be getting the extra hems and weight rods, as well, if they have everything that came with the machine.

You will need to set up your extended machine on a very flat surface, as these machines are quite finicky. You might also watch this YouTube video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTct5mmq5QQ) about making and using a cast on rag and ravel cord, when you start a garment, as it will save a lot of wear and tear on your plastic hems, which are notoriously flimsy, tear easily, and now nearly impossible to replace. if You make a cast on rag, or a series of them to use on an extended machine, you can just hang on as many stitches as you need from them, and put the metal bars that are use as weights in the hem to start your knitting. Diana has a lot more videos that you may find really helpful.


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Great ideas jaysclark and randiejg! Thank you! To KateWood I think there would have to be 160 needles in that 54" bed. Bettytwird has one machine and 2 extensions if I understood correctly. The main machine has 100 needles and each extention has 30 needles to equal a total 160 needles in the 54" bed.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

blosom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought the Bond-America ultimate sweater knitting machine deluxe a few years ago but haven't used it yet. Recently I've learned these knitting machines aren't being made anymore! Correct me if I'm wrong but it is my understanding that with the extension that comes in the deluxe version I should be able to knit up to a size 3XL sweater. If true that's not adequate for my needs which leads to my question: how many extension kits would I need to be able to knit a sweater on the knitting machine up to size 5 or 6XL or larger?
> 
> ...


Be sure to buy the USM rather than other (Bond, reg. sweater machine) as they were manufactured just a tiny bit different and the retainers MUST line up..


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Cookiecat, thank you. What is USM...US Made? I hope I ordered the right one! It's the Caron, of which Bond-America is or was a division. The carriages appear to be the same, the instruction book is the same..the components seem identical. Not true of the one I didn't order...the carriage is markedly different and I believe it may be the U.K. one. Tha major problem with theses machines is that they don't seem to have model numbers. Oh well if I messed up, I'll deal with it. Thanks again for your input. I really appreciate it!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

USM = ultimate sweater machine


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Ahhh thanks jaysclark! I'm ok then because I bought the Caron Ultimate Sweater Machine! With both machines together I'd have a 200 needle bed. I'd need a 72" table according to Bond-America instructions to accommodate the combined machines. But I'm going to start slow with one machine first before I go wild and combine the two???? Actually I'll set up and use both separately first to get the feel of each before I marry them. I've got a lot to learn. I think I'm in for some frustrating fun!


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have added another half of a machine and that gives me about 150 needles to work with (I think about 160 total). I am currently doing a baby blanket with the #3 plate using 148 needles and it looks to be about 40 inches wide. I didn't do a swatch as the size was not critical. I bought a second machine that had parts missing on eBay for very little. It did have some needles missing but I had more than enough for my needs. It is about 55" long.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

blosom said:


> Hi,
> I'm selling a brand new extension kit and posted it and a counter in KP a few days ago
> 
> I bought the Bond-America ultimate sweater knitting machine deluxe a few years ago but haven't used it yet. Recently I've learned these knitting machines aren't being made anymore! Correct me if I'm wrong but it is my understanding that with the extension that comes in the deluxe version I should be able to knit up to a size 3XL sweater. If true that's not adequate for my needs which leads to my question: how many extension kits would I need to be able to knit a sweater on the knitting machine up to size 5 or 6XL or larger?
> ...


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi KathyG

Thanks so much for your input! That is good to know! I should be fine then with what I've managed to buy plus what I have to devise a configuration that will meet my needs.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

I combined a couple of machines and have over 200 useable needles. I say usable because while there are more than 200 needles the ones that are at the very end (less than a carriage width area) aren't used. I clamp a 6 foot board to a table to use it. I make full size afghans without having to use panels. I think that would be wide enough for your needs.


----------



## chip321 (Nov 10, 2014)

You could make the sweater in 4 pieces instead of 2. The join could be hidden by cables and ribs close by.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

blosom said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought the Bond-America ultimate sweater knitting machine deluxe a few years ago but haven't used it yet. Recently I've learned these knitting machines aren't being made anymore! Correct me if I'm wrong but it is my understanding that with the extension that comes in the deluxe version I should be able to knit up to a size 3XL sweater. If true that's not adequate for my needs which leads to my question: how many extension kits would I need to be able to knit a sweater on the knitting machine up to size 5 or 6XL or larger?
> 
> ...


I don't know what happened when I first made this comment, so I'll do it again: I posted a USM 30 needle extension kit - BRAND NEW - PLUS a brand new USM Row Counter for sale here on PK a few days ago. I still have them if anyone is interested.


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Sounds like that should be wide enough for my needs! Thank you for your input, kestrelz!


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks chip321! That a good idea!


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for reposting, KnittyGritty! I was wondering what you wished to share. I think I'm set for now though. Thank you!


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

ok....so there's another way to make a large width garment. Sideways knitting. Measure yourself from shoulders DOWN to where ever you want your "waist" or end/ribbing of the sweater to be, and figure out who many needles it would take to make that size. Imagine laying a garment down with the neckband say on your right and the end of the garment on your left...sideways. Now you have the "length" even though its looking like what should be the width. Now figure out how wide you want the garment to be and just knit that many rows to that "length" Remember on the sideways knit garments the beginning row of the knitting and the end row of knitting are actually your side seams. This way you can make it as long/wide as you like. You can cut and sew the neck opening or you can just decrease midway thru and then increase again for the other side. I've made many a garment like that and as a matter of fact, stripes work so very well with this. What you see when you are knitting stripes on the machine are horizontal lines when you change colors, but when you take the garment off the machine and put the garment on, the stripes are vertical on you! Its an excellent way of making a large item (just my size) LOL! Good luck, and I hope I explained it the right way.


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Makes sense???? I truly appreciate your suggestion and enough detail to execute it!


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

I combined an old British Bond Classic and an earlier US made USM. I have 212 working needles as I left 10 needle channels free at both ends for the carriages. I use either carriage depending on need. The wire guide carriage is best for tuck and short rowing and the USM carriage is best for color changes. The wire guide carriage also allows me to use my Knitsmart keyplates for a tighter gauge than KP 1. My clear KP 1 gives me a tighter gauge than my green KP 1. In fact my old clear keyplate 2 gives me almost the same gauge as my green KP 1.

You can see my set up here, including how my Dad modified my wire guide carriage to trip the row counter.
http://ravel.me/etrnlife/4etk1


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Awesome! I almost wish I'd goofed and bought the Incredible Sweater Machine instead of the Ultimate! I love your setup! Thanks for sharing, etrnlife!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

I have 2 machines and an extension put together, one trick I learned when I put them all together is I bought a shelf board and put that on a rubbermaid type table, I think it is 8ft. I ran non slip drawer liner over shelf and the machine sits on that without the clamps, works great for me! Make sure to go to hardware store and purchase Silicone spray lubricant Mine is made by Blaster make sure you can use it on plastic, keeps the carriage running smooth. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks momannette! Great idea!


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd look into getting another bed and adding it. You can make large items wit 212 needles from two beds. I am making a 40+" afghan on mine using KP 3 and only 181 needles.


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you etrnlife! Good advice! Wow, a 40+ Afghan! Superior! I did take your advice already and have a second machine. I'm waiting on my long skinny 96" table because I don't have anything now that's suitable to hold the combined machines properly.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

blosom said:


> Thank you etrnlife! Good advice! Wow, a 40+ Afghan! Superior! I did take your advice already and have a second machine. I'm waiting on my long skinny 96" table because I don't have anything now that's suitable to hold the combined machines properly.


Be prepared to do some walking when using more than 100 needles.  Also the higher you can get the beds, the better. Make a rag hem using all the needles with your Bond hem, then stick the weight rods in it when using more than 100 needles. It's easier than trying to work with two of those Bond hems. Also, if you mark the center, you can use 3 rods in it easier than with the Bond hem. Sometimes you don't need all 4 weight rods. An adjustable height chair helps when doing reforming work. For the afghan, I stand to knit about 100 rows, then I sit on the chair at it's lowest level and do my latching up.


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

etrnlife, lol I figured I'd invest in a good pair of running shoes . Love your tips! I reallly need them! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dolinca (Feb 6, 2017)

I have made a sweater sideways but it was a hand knitting pattern. It needed to have a shaped yolk. I did not like the way the sleeves sat. Raglan shape is much neater.


----------



## blosom (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, Dolinca!


----------

